# Change username/screen name?



## CrankyDragon (Oct 22, 2005)

Well, Im thinking of changing pace with my martial arts, and if I change styles then my screen name would not quite fit...  I maybe in hindsite should have chosen a name that was generic.

 If theres an admin out there, is it possible to have my screen name changed, or need I close this account and open a new one??

 TIA,
 Andrew


----------



## dubljay (Oct 22, 2005)

See the following thread.  It shouldn't be a problem.  Just send a PM to Bob Hubbard.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 23, 2005)

This is done all the time. Send a PM to an admin.


----------

